# Front Brake Dragging



## mootsman (Oct 21, 2006)

A couple of months ago, I started (occasionally) hearing what sounded like a harbor seal barking from the right front of my 97 HB truck. Since I live in Colorado, and there are very few harbor seals to be found, I concluded that it might be a disc brake dragging. The sound started to happen more frequently, so I pulled my front wheels on Thanksgiving. The left side looks good, both brake pads have about 75% of the material left. On the right, the outer pad looks like the left side, but the inner pad is down to about 1/2 or 1/3. I cleaned everything, pushed the calipers back in a little ways, put some silicone grease on the contact points, and put it back together. I have only driven about 50 miles, but no sound so far. What does this difference in pads indicate? Obviously the inner was not retracting fully, but why, and what is the proper fix?

Thanks


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

greece the slides .
make sure the slides are not stuck and have full range of motion...


----------



## mootsman (Oct 21, 2006)

Sorry, what are the "slides?" I buffed and greased the points where the pads contact the clips. Is that what you mean.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

there are 2 slides per .
they allow the caliper bracket to slide when the piston is activated and then slide back when you let off the brakes.

they are covered by a rubber boot.


----------



## mootsman (Oct 21, 2006)

Yes, thank you, I know what you are talking about, and I didn't take it apart that far. I just rotated the caliper out of the way so I could pull the pads and clips off. I will do that.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Are you sure your caliper is OK? I usually run the caliper piston back and forth a couple of times to remove any internal crud to reduce hangups when I replace replace pads on older cars (all of mine).


----------



## Macneil (Apr 28, 2006)

I had something of this sort happen to my 93. I took the wheel off, took the slides off and sanded them down a bit with sand paper and lubed them up a bit and I've driven probably 6-7 thousand k on them and have yet to have the issue again. I'd try doing that and see what happens..


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

make sure you use HIGH TEMP greese


----------



## mootsman (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks. I have been out of town and offline for several days. oldnissanguy, no I don't know if the caliper is OK. I don't really know anything other than the problem. I did run the pistons in and out a couple of times as you said. How would I tell if the caliper is OK other than the fact that it does move, and I can't see any sign of leaking fluid? What else should I look for?

Now that I am home, I will clean and lube the slides. Unfortunately, it is now winterish outside - <) in the morning etc. Oh well, it was bound to happen. Thanks for all the help.

MM


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

You've done all you can do with the piston without taking it apart. I try to keep an eye on them and then rebuild or replace if they still have a problem. But maybe it's just the slides.

You're saying the mornings are a little nippy in the Rockies this time of the year? I don't care much for Southern summers, but I sure do like the Winters.


----------



## mootsman (Oct 21, 2006)

Just an update. I bought a better high temp lube, and I'm planning to pull the wheel again to lube the slides. But, since just taking it apart, cycling the pistons a little bit, lubing the contact points on the pads, we have had no more noises. The inner pad on that side was more worn than the other three pads, but it was till around half, so if the noise stays away, I may wait until spring, do all of the pads, and lube both sides. Point is, as usual, I got some good advice here and i appreciate it. I have to work on a Suburban sometimes, and i have found that not all repair sites are nearly as helpful as this one. When i ask questions here, or on another site for my Subaru Outback, i always get a lot of help. Thanks


----------



## mootsman (Oct 21, 2006)

Dang, I take it back, the dreaded squeak was heard faintly today. We have four days of snow on the horizon, so next time we get a good weather window, I'll do the full job.


----------

